# Projectors



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Will be selling my HD20 and was wondering which of these projectors would be a better choice AE2000-3000 or Mitsubishi HC4000.. Will be controlled lighting


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the Mits.HC4000..Excellent quality image straight out of the box..Very happy with it!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Prof. said:


> I have the Mits.HC4000..Excellent quality image straight out of the box..Very happy with it!


Your the reason I'm even looking at it


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

:bigsmile: If you liked the HD20..You'll love the HC4000! :T


----------

